# Ideas for first binding and snowboard for a new female snowboarder?



## KK2242

Hi, I am a relatively new snowboarder (two seasons for a total of 5 days of riding and counting) looking to purchase my first binding and snowboard. I have already purchased my boots since most advice given start with getting the boots first.  

Alrighty, so some more about me: I am 28 year old female who is 5'1" and weigh anywhere between 120-127 lbs. Not sure if it matters what I have rented but I'll list them anyways. 

So, I have rented Head Tribute R (143), Burton LTR (140 & 144), and a Rossignol Trick Stick (145). The Rossignol has the only demo board available in my size-ish; however, I ended up only doing a couple runs on it due to the stance being too ride or maybe my feet were positioned wrong (duck stance at the 5 or 6 positions)? Anyways, my knees and feet started aching quite painfully with this board whereas on the other boards, only my right, outer edge of foot starts aching when on toe edge but goes away when I am on heel edge. 

I do a duck stance because I while I prefer going down w/right foot first (regular?), I have only successfully gone onto toe edge with my left foot forward. I have taken 1 lesson though, it wasn't particularly helpful and only covered heel edge, leafing, and only a tiny bit of toe edge. I am thinking about taking a private lesson so I can focus more on what I need (toe edge and linking turns) both of which I am starting to get the hang of (as long as I stop thinking about what it is I'm trying to do) but would like some critique to make sure my form is good and I am not picking up bad habits. 

I am still new to snowboarding but since Mt Spokane is only an hour away, it's easy to go up on weekends. =D 
The Rossi Trick Stick was super easy to turn but I felt a lot more stable/secure on either edge with the Burton LTR; although, it was easier to go straight on the Rossi. So far, of the 4 ski/snowboarding places I have been to, only the ski rental on Mt Spokane has had demo boards (the Rossi Trick Stick). Right now, I'm not interested in doing any park and just enjoy cruising along the mountain side (currently just the greens as my friend who goes with me and has only been out twice (not counting the lesson) is only comfortable doing the greens). I am a lot more cautious now than my first time snowboarding when I probably went way faster in the icy conditions than I should for my skill level, caught a toe edge, and partially dislocated a rib. Yup, lesson learned but I still love snowboarding. 

So after this long mumble jumble, I am thinking a twin, all mountain board will be best for me. Maybe an RCR since we get a lot of powder days but also icy conditions as well. One that will be good for learning yet help me progress to the next level without holding me back. My max price point for both the bindings and board is $700. I'd like to keep this a bit lower if possible but I don't mind spending a few more bucks for good bindings. A few boards I have been looking at is:

Rossi Myth
Capita Birds of a Feather (but I am thinking this is going to be too aggressive for my skill level)
GNU B-Nice (I think I will outgrow this one in before this season is done)
GNU Ladies Choice (I am thinking I want more camber underfoot for the extra surface contact since it gets icy at times) 
I have read that the Never Summer Infinity is a good all mountain board that is good for many different skill levels; however, it's a bit pricey for a first board and I am still learning about the kind of boarder I want to be. 

As far as bindings go, this one seems to be all over the board in recommendations to others so I haven't narrowed down bindings yet. 

Sorry for the super long post. I tend to ramble a bit but I would appreciate any help/advice!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

I'd just wait for end of season sales.

The most important piece is the boots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy

Right foot forward is goofy.
Sorry I must admit I never read your whole message but just wanted to say as a general rule of thumb you should match the binding stiffness to the board, soft board to soft bindings for example. You'll realistically be fine on any good brands entry level binding from any reputable snowboard shop, if your going to buy a cheap pair from a place like Sport Check you'll probably buy twice.


----------



## jae

lol you have everything down to a T but you forgot to mention 1 thing, what's your boot size? having proper overhang will be good. and it does sound like you have too wide a stance and/or wrong binding stance and/or high foot arches. try narrowing your stance, try +15/-15 ±3 degrees on binding angles, and after all that putting insoles in so you have even foot pressure distribution. 

if you're worried about what style of riding is for you in the future, just buy a cheap board like this Rossignol Tesla Amptek Snowboard - Women's 2016 | evo outlet something easy to learn on that you can outgrow so you can buy the board you really want later. I would say get the 139.

I advise against buying used snowboards unless the person you know is trusted or you know your stuff about boards.

bindings spend some money and get lexa's.


----------



## Fire Rose

You should get your boots squared away first since that will be important to figuring out board and binding sizing. It might also help your foot pain issue. I would recommend going over to Wired's boot fitting thread and posting up your foot measurements even if you already own boots.

That said I started last season with a 144 Arbor Poparazzi and burton stilettos. I very quickly outgrew the full rocker board but I do think that it helped me learn quicker. I plan on selling this board and I am located in western Washington if you are interested by the way, but thats not the reason I posted.
I bought a Birds of a Feather (148) and have been having a ton of fun on it. I feel a lot more in control but it does feel a bit more catchy. I was able to get a good deal on last years, but by now those are all gone.

As for bindings, the stilettos are more or less working for me but I haven't tried anything else so I don't have much of an opinion.


----------



## timmytard

I have a brand new never summer Infinity 151 and I can put on a pair of brand-new ride LX H I think they are not too sure but they're shiny and new and they match the board perfectly

151 would be a perfect size for what you want to do on a snowboard
how about $400usd shipped

I can probably throw in a pair of pants do I seem to have a lot of chick pants in size small really nice ones too
If you have a cute little but it'll look even nicer in these
That's always a bonus right:wink:
We may need pics after though to confirm said cute butt>


TT


----------



## KK2242

jae said:


> lol you have everything down to a T but you forgot to mention 1 thing, what's your boot size? having proper overhang will be good. and it does sound like you have too wide a stance and/or wrong binding stance and/or high foot arches. try narrowing your stance, try +15/-15 ±3 degrees on binding angles, and after all that putting insoles in so you have even foot pressure distribution.
> 
> if you're worried about what style of riding is for you in the future, just buy a cheap board like this [...] something easy to learn on that you can outgrow so you can buy the board you really want later. I would say get the 139.
> 
> I advise against buying used snowboards unless the person you know is trusted or you know your stuff about boards.
> 
> bindings spend some money and get lexa's.


My boot size is a 6.5. 
I can try different binding angles to see if that helps.


----------



## KK2242

Is there much of a difference between the Lexa's and the Escapadas besides price? Their stats are very similar, just wondering if the slightly stiffer Escapadas would be better in the long run or don't worry about that slight stiffness difference and get something that is softer for now and upgrade later when I know more of the kind of snowboarding I wish to do?


----------



## Kenai

KK2242 said:


> Is there much of a difference between the Lexa's and the Escapadas besides price? Their stats are very similar, just wondering if the slightly stiffer Escapadas would be better in the long run or don't worry about that slight stiffness difference and get something that is softer for now and upgrade later when I know more of the kind of snowboarding I wish to do?


No. In fact, the Lexas are actually stiffer. I've never figured out why the Escapades are more expensive. My wife loves her Lexas and we just picked up a second set for her because they are such a solid binding. I know one of the most badass ladies on here @neni also rides the Lexas for her free ride boards and has always been very happy with them. 

If you are comfortable negotiating and buying used, search Ad Hunt'r - Classifieds Search Engine to get craigslist posts from everywhere. I did a quick search for you and found this setup, which looks like a good deal. 2015/16 Never Summer Aura 148 & Burton Lexa M bindings

Also, don't be afraid of Timmy. He has a certain kind of charm, but he has a lot of gear and I have yet to hear anyone complain about his snowboarding gear. My only comment is that I believe the 151 would be on the aggressive side so you would not outgrow it, but it also may make the learning curve a little steeper.


----------



## KK2242

Fire Rose said:


> You should get your boots squared away first since that will be important to figuring out board and binding sizing. It might also help your foot pain issue. I would recommend going over to Wired's boot fitting thread and posting up your foot measurements even if you already own boots.
> 
> That said I started last season with a 144 Arbor Poparazzi and burton stilettos. I very quickly outgrew the full rocker board but I do think that it helped me learn quicker. I plan on selling this board and I am located in western Washington if you are interested by the way, but thats not the reason I posted.
> I bought a Birds of a Feather (148) and have been having a ton of fun on it. I feel a lot more in control but it does feel a bit more catchy. I was able to get a good deal on last years, but by now those are all gone.
> 
> As for bindings, the stilettos are more or less working for me but I haven't tried anything else so I don't have much of an opinion.


Ok, I was kinda thinking the same in that I should get my boots squared away so I'll head over to Wired's boot fitting thread and post up my measurements. 

I noticed similar results when I was using the Rossi Trick Stick as far as being able to learn to turn quicker. The stats say it's mostly rocker with a very slight camber between the feet. Though to my inexperienced eyes it looked all rocker but...:shrug: 

How does the Birds of a Feather do on icy/hard pack vs powder conditions? That was the one thing (other than stance) that I didn't care for in the Rossi Trick Stick was that it was super fun on powder but as soon as I hit the hard pack or icy sections, just didn't feel very stable and there was no way I was going use any kind of speed in those areas. That could just be my inexperience though. :embarrased1:


----------



## Winter_Lion

KK2242 said:


> Hi, I am a relatively new snowboarder (two seasons for a total of 5 days of riding and counting) looking to purchase my first binding and snowboard. I have already purchased my boots since most advice given start with getting the boots first.
> 
> Alrighty, so some more about me: I am 28 year old female who is 5'1" and weigh anywhere between 120-127 lbs. Not sure if it matters what I have rented but I'll list them anyways.
> 
> So, I have rented Head Tribute R (143), Burton LTR (140 & 144), and a Rossignol Trick Stick (145). The Rossignol has the only demo board available in my size-ish; however, I ended up only doing a couple runs on it due to the stance being too ride or maybe my feet were positioned wrong (duck stance at the 5 or 6 positions)? Anyways, my knees and feet started aching quite painfully with this board whereas on the other boards, only my right, outer edge of foot starts aching when on toe edge but goes away when I am on heel edge.
> 
> I do a duck stance because I while I prefer going down w/right foot first (regular?), I have only successfully gone onto toe edge with my left foot forward. I have taken 1 lesson though, it wasn't particularly helpful and only covered heel edge, leafing, and only a tiny bit of toe edge. I am thinking about taking a private lesson so I can focus more on what I need (toe edge and linking turns) both of which I am starting to get the hang of (as long as I stop thinking about what it is I'm trying to do) but would like some critique to make sure my form is good and I am not picking up bad habits.
> 
> I am still new to snowboarding but since Mt Spokane is only an hour away, it's easy to go up on weekends. =D
> The Rossi Trick Stick was super easy to turn but I felt a lot more stable/secure on either edge with the Burton LTR; although, it was easier to go straight on the Rossi. So far, of the 4 ski/snowboarding places I have been to, only the ski rental on Mt Spokane has had demo boards (the Rossi Trick Stick). Right now, I'm not interested in doing any park and just enjoy cruising along the mountain side (currently just the greens as my friend who goes with me and has only been out twice (not counting the lesson) is only comfortable doing the greens). I am a lot more cautious now than my first time snowboarding when I probably went way faster in the icy conditions than I should for my skill level, caught a toe edge, and partially dislocated a rib. Yup, lesson learned but I still love snowboarding.
> 
> So after this long mumble jumble, I am thinking a twin, all mountain board will be best for me. Maybe an RCR since we get a lot of powder days but also icy conditions as well. One that will be good for learning yet help me progress to the next level without holding me back. My max price point for both the bindings and board is $700. I'd like to keep this a bit lower if possible but I don't mind spending a few more bucks for good bindings. A few boards I have been looking at is:
> 
> Rossi Myth
> Capita Birds of a Feather (but I am thinking this is going to be too aggressive for my skill level)
> GNU B-Nice (I think I will outgrow this one in before this season is done)
> GNU Ladies Choice (I am thinking I want more camber underfoot for the extra surface contact since it gets icy at times)
> I have read that the Never Summer Infinity is a good all mountain board that is good for many different skill levels; however, it's a bit pricey for a first board and I am still learning about the kind of boarder I want to be.
> 
> As far as bindings go, this one seems to be all over the board in recommendations to others so I haven't narrowed down bindings yet.
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. I tend to ramble a bit but I would appreciate any help/advice!


Definitely head over to Wiredsport's boot fitting thread. Make sure you measure your width too.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## KK2242

timmytard said:


> I have a brand new never summer Infinity 151 and I can put on a pair of brand-new ride LX H I think they are not too sure but they're shiny and new and they match the board perfectly
> 
> 151 would be a perfect size for what you want to do on a snowboard
> how about $400usd shipped
> 
> I can probably throw in a pair of pants do I seem to have a lot of chick pants in size small really nice ones too
> If you have a cute little but it'll look even nicer in these
> That's always a bonus right:wink:
> We may need pics after though to confirm said cute butt>
> 
> TT


The longest board I've used so far is a 145 which I didn't think was too much to handle. I liked the feel of the 144/145 a lot better than the 140 for some reason. :shrug: Just wondering if the 151 would be too much board for me and make it harder to learn turns? :embarrased1:

Lol, fortunately, I already have an awesome multi-colored pants in two sizes: one for the layering up days and a smaller one for the warmer days. :grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

KK2242 said:


> ... I didn't care for in the Rossi Trick Stick was that it was super fun on powder but as soon as I hit the hard pack or icy sections, just didn't feel very stable and there was no way I was going use any kind of speed in those areas. That could just be my inexperience though. :embarrased1:


that was in part due to hybrid profile...idk...crc? But with time and skills it will not be a problem...

however if you do hard pack and ice...go with a traditional camber...which might have other issues like catchiness...but again with time and skills it will not be a problem

so which set of problems or solutions are more attractive for you to deal with?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

KK2242 said:


> The longest board I've used so far is a 145 which I didn't think was too much to handle. I liked the feel of the 144/145 a lot better than the 140 for some reason. :shrug: Just wondering if the 151 would be too much board for me and make it harder to learn turns? :embarrased1:


My daughter is about the same size and rides 144 for goofing around on, 148 for blasting groomers and a 155 for deep powder...

Its not a matter of hard learning....its a matter of your determination and persistence :wink:


----------



## collectingpennies

KK2242 said:


> Is there much of a difference between the Lexa's and the Escapadas besides price? Their stats are very similar, just wondering if the slightly stiffer Escapadas would be better in the long run or don't worry about that slight stiffness difference and get something that is softer for now and upgrade later when I know more of the kind of snowboarding I wish to do?


I do have the Lexa's. I really love them despite I'm still figuring out the toe strap issue but I really honestly have no other issues. I love the dampening (absorbs a lot of shock on hard impacts). My feet doesn't get tired after riding multiple runs. They really hold up very well during hard charging runs. Super responsive!!! 

BTW... you and I are similar in height and weight. I ride a 144 Rossignol Diva with a small Burton Lexa bindings. I used to go from a 140 Silhouette Flow with Ride LXH bindings then swapped them out to the Lexa bindings. I can't say for other boards technology but I can say for Rossi... my board really holds up very well in ice, hard pack snow and crud because of its magnetraction technology. It cuts through ice like butter basically! My old Flow board skidded and had no good grip on ice and I felt a lot of chatter. The Rossi is just... incredibly stable!!!! So if you are concerned about ice, look into a board that has some kind of cut on the edge to help with edge hold.


----------



## KK2242

wrathfuldeity said:


> so which set of problems or solutions are more attractive for you to deal with?


I think I can deal with the catchy-ness better than the 'not sure if the edge is going to hold/slippery' feeling.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

KK2242 said:


> I think I can deal with the catchy-ness better than the 'not sure if the edge is going to hold/slippery' feeling.


really its a skills progression thing...the tradition/old school progression based on available technology has been...imo is a good progression is:

traditional camber > rockered > hybrid > to matching the appropriate tool for your style and terrain/conditions....this season have been really loving to be back on my old cambered circa 2004/05 decks...in part because finally got the skills to really take advantage from hard carving to working the moguls


----------



## Fire Rose

KK2242 said:


> I think I can deal with the catchy-ness better than the 'not sure if the edge is going to hold/slippery' feeling.


Yesterday was ice covered in a light dusting. I felt I was going to slip out at first but then if I really worked on getting my weight over my edge I wasn't having so many issues. So I would say the birds of a feather should do fine on icy conditions, but a lot of it is going to be technique.

Since I wasn't completely sure about my purchase I chose to buy from REI. Now I know I'll be keeping it but it gave me some confidence when I was buying to know that if I really made the wrong decision I could return it if I had to.


----------



## chomps1211

KK2242 said:


> Hi, I am a relatively new snowboarder (two seasons for a total of 5 days of riding and counting) looking to purchase my first binding and snowboard. *I have already purchased my boots since most advice given start with getting the boots first. *


HALLELUJAH!!! :jumping1: :grin:
FINALLY,.. a NooB who isn't arguing with us ad-nauseum in favor of buying all the "sexy" gear first! And instead followed the sage/sound wisdom of the Vets here and purchased the most "IMPORTANT" (…albeit less than sexy) gear first!!! Good Job!!! :cheer:

_(…I intentionally focussed attention to this in her OP in order to hopefully short circuit all the "Get Boots First" posts she's still getting from the TLDR gaggle of posters replying!!!)_ >




KK2242 said:


> ….however, I ended up only doing a couple runs on it due to the stance being too ride or maybe my feet were positioned wrong (duck stance at the 5 or 6 positions)? Anyways, my knees and feet started aching quite painfully with this board whereas on the other boards, only my right, outer edge of foot starts aching when on toe edge but goes away when I am on heel edge.


…sounds like maybe your stance _was_ just a little too wide! If I'm not mistake,.. That is often the cause of knee pain on a snowboard! That, and possibly too severe an angle on your ducked stance & bindings. I noticed early on that I started getting some pain in my back knee after widening my stance too much while keeping a more extreme angle to my bindings!!

Try reducing the degree of angle to the binding on the leg you're experiencing the knee pain in. You don't necessarily need to change it much. In my case a small 3º change did the trick! 



KK2242 said:


> *…I do a duck stance because I while I prefer going down w/right foot first (regular?)*, I have only successfully gone onto toe edge with my left foot forward. *I have taken 1 lesson though, it wasn't particularly helpful and only covered heel edge, leafing, and only a tiny bit of toe edge. I am thinking about taking a private lesson*


R foot first is Goofy, but… _Yes,..!!!_ :grin: *^this^*
A group lesson is fine for maybe your very first time stepping on a SB,.. (Good enough anyway to get the most rudimentary of basic techniques and allow you to figure out if you have any desire/aptitude & wish to continue any further!) 

But I feel strongly that if you really want to learn & begin to progress? The individual attention and direction offered by a private lesson can't be beat!!! One caveat to this is,… Make sure you've got a good instructor! They're not all created equal! 

Don't be shy about asking for direction & focus on the areas where you may feel you are lacking or need help with. Also,.. remember, it's YOUR money,.. Your lesson!!! If the you get the feeling the instructor isn't listening to, or helping you? Again,.. don't be shy about asking for a different guide!!!



KK2242 said:


> ….I am a lot more cautious now than my first time snowboarding when I probably went way faster in the icy conditions than I should for my skill level, caught a toe edge, and partially dislocated a rib. Yup, lesson learned but I still love snowboarding.


KUDOS on your perseverance!!!! :cheer: 
I finished up my very first outing & group lesson with quite a painful injury on boilerplate ice conditions as well! And even tho I was hurt bad enough that the ski patrol kept trying to talk me into getting on the stretcher…. That injury did absolutely _nothing_ to diminish my stoke, desire or excitement for continuing to learn how to snowboard!!! (It is a source of personal pride to me that I kept refusing the offer of the stretcher & managed to limp off the hill under my own power! _…barely!_  :laugh: ) 



KK2242 said:


> ….So after this long mumble jumble, I am thinking a twin, all mountain board will be best for me. Maybe an RCR since we get a lot of powder days but also icy conditions as well. One that will be good for learning yet help me progress to the next level without holding me back. *My max price point for both the bindings and board is $700….*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. I tend to ramble a bit but I would appreciate any help/advice!


If you can hold out for the end of season sales,.. With a few exceptions, you should be able to find a suitable board & bindings easily within that price point!

Good luck,… and Good shredding!!! :thumbsup:
:hairy:


----------



## KK2242

Fire Rose said:


> Yesterday was ice covered in a light dusting. I felt I was going to slip out at first but then if I really worked on getting my weight over my edge I wasn't having so many issues. So I would say the birds of a feather should do fine on icy conditions, but a lot of it is going to be technique.
> 
> Since I wasn't completely sure about my purchase I chose to buy from REI. Now I know I'll be keeping it but it gave me some confidence when I was buying to know that if I really made the wrong decision I could return it if I had to.


That's one of the reasons I chose to buy my boots from REI despite the general consensus plus having a gift card which greatly reduce how much I had to pay out of pocket. Though it looks like my right foot is ever so slightly bigger than my left foot which I just found out today after measuring my feet. Then again, it could be chalked down to technique too. :chin:


----------



## KK2242

chomps1211 said:


> FINALLY,.. a NooB who isn't arguing with us ad-nauseum in favor of buying all the "sexy" gear first!


Lol, I would say my boots are pretty "sexy" since 1: they fit way better than rentals and 2: I inadvertently bought my boots in a color which matched one of the colors on my pants. :dance:



chomps1211 said:


> Don't be shy about asking for direction & focus on the areas where you may feel you are lacking or need help with. Also,.. remember, it's YOUR money,.. Your lesson!!! If the you get the feeling the instructor isn't listening to, or helping you? Again,.. don't be shy about asking for a different guide!!!
> 
> If you can hold out for the end of season sales,.. With a few exceptions, you should be able to find a suitable board & bindings easily within that price point!
> 
> Good luck,… and Good shredding!!! :thumbsup:
> :hairy:


Hmmm...not sure if I can wait till the end of season sales...snowboarding season just began.


----------



## Winter_Lion

KK2242 said:


> Lol, I would say my boots are pretty "sexy" since 1: they fit way better than rentals and 2: I inadvertently bought my boots in a color which matched one of the colors on my pants. :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...not sure if I can wait till the end of season sales...snowboarding season just began.


Trying finding stuff in store from last year. My local REI still has stuff from last year.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## KK2242

So it turned out that my feet are wider than I thought so it's a search for new boots before I get a board and bindings. :,( I was able to get a couple men's boots in my size (6) on sale online since all six local ski/board shops I struck out at. A couple places that I went to are suppose to get a new shipment of boots in this coming week so there's that if I strike out on the two I ordered.


----------



## Noreaster

KK2242 said:


> So it turned out that my feet are wider than I thought so it's a search for new boots before I get a board and bindings. :,( I was able to get a couple men's boots in my size (6) on sale online since all six local ski/board shops I struck out at. A couple places that I went to are suppose to get a new shipment of boots in this coming week so there's that if I strike out on the two I ordered.


For what it's worth my foot width is 9.8cm (at 22.7cm length each) and I've been wearing womens Burton Supremes for the past 4 or 5 years quite successfully width-wise. I do have to tinker with J bars to get rid of heel lift but since my heel is so narrow compared to the duck-splayed wideness of the rest of my foot I'm used to frankenstein the hell out of my liners anyway. So just throwing it out there as an idea of a women's boot model for us, wide-footed girls.


----------



## Kenai

KK2242 said:


> My boot size is a 6.5.





KK2242 said:


> So it turned out that my feet are wider than I thought so it's a search for new boots ... I was able to get a couple men's boots in my size (6) ...


Danger, danger! From your first post I assume you are a women's 6.5. If that is true, a men's 6.5 is definitely not your size merely because it might fit your width. Have you done the foot measurement thing yet? If not...

---Stolen from @Wiredsports (emphasis added)

It is always a good idea to start with a fresh measurement. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. *Measure in centimeters if possible*, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

We should get a width measurement from you as well. Please take your width measurements with the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## KK2242

Kenai said:


> Danger, danger! From your first post I assume you are a women's 6.5. If that is true, a men's 6.5 is definitely not your size merely because it might fit your width. Have you done the foot measurement thing yet? If not...
> 
> ---Stolen from @Wiredsports (emphasis added)
> 
> It is always a good idea to start with a fresh measurement.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. *Measure in centimeters if possible*, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> We should get a width measurement from you as well. Please take your width measurements with the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


The 6.5 womens boots was what I thought I was but after I posted my measurements in Wiresport's boot fitting thread. I have since learned I am a mondo 240 and my width of 9.5 cm equates to feet wider than what comes in a normal women's boots. 

I was able to find some K2 Saparos which were wider than what I had. Took them out today and between correcting my stance, adjusting my right binding angle and these wider boots, I had zero foot pain all day. The only downside to these is that I can't get them as tight as I'd like (though despite having them cranked down as much as I was able, my feet didn't fall asleep as they did in the others...) the sight heel lift should be fixable but the toebox was super roomy. Not length wise but up and down. Don't really know what could be done about that.


----------



## timmytard

KK2242 said:


> The 6.5 womens boots was what I thought I was but after I posted my measurements in Wiresport's boot fitting thread. I have since learned I am a mondo 240 and my width of 9.5 cm equates to feet wider than what comes in a normal women's boots.
> 
> I was able to find some K2 Saparos which were wider than what I had. Took them out today and between correcting my stance, adjusting my right binding angle and these wider boots, I had zero foot pain all day. The only downside to these is that I can't get them as tight as I'd like (though despite having them cranked down as much as I was able, my feet didn't fall asleep as they did in the others...) the sight heel lift should be fixable but the toebox was super roomy. Not length wise but up and down. Don't really know what could be done about that.


Those both sound like they're a little too big they should feel tight all over and then they'll break into how they should feel

About the board I'm super confident that 151 is the size that you are going to like so much so that I will throw in an extra snowboard that's 1:44 so that if you don't like the 1:51 you can sell it and keep the little one and it should work out to be free.


So how is this deal $400 American
You can have the brand new never summer Infinity 151 with brand-new ride LX H bindings
As well as a second board that's virtually brand-new in a 143 I think it is for free
Okay I just checked it's a 144 centimeter board


TT

That's $300 less than what your budget was with that you should almost be able to get a season pass somewhere


----------



## timmytard

Or if you want you can have a barely-used Never Summer Infinity 151 plus the ride LX H bonding as well as the second board for free all for the tiny low price of 300 American shipt

That would give you four hundred bucks left over that should get you a season pass somewhere

That's a pretty Smokin deal if you ask me


TT


----------



## Fire Rose

I'm no expert but it sounds like you might have mismeasured and should be down half a size in boots maybe? If you can't get them tight enough now they aren't going to get any better. Also different brands will have different fits (more/less room in the toe box for example).

One thing to consider that was brought up in my recent search for a new board, is that you have pretty small feet. If a board is too wide it will be harder to turn, since you will have less leverage to get it on edge (or this is how I understood it). The smaller the board the narrower it will be, but also some brands seemed to be narrower in general than others. Boards will have the waist width posted but not the width at the inserts which is what matters. Just something to consider.


----------



## KK2242

Fire Rose said:


> I'm no expert but it sounds like you might have mismeasured and should be down half a size in boots maybe? If you can't get them tight enough now they aren't going to get any better. Also different brands will have different fits (more/less room in the toe box for example).
> 
> One thing to consider that was brought up in my recent search for a new board, is that you have pretty small feet. If a board is too wide it will be harder to turn, since you will have less leverage to get it on edge (or this is how I understood it). The smaller the board the narrower it will be, but also some brands seemed to be narrower in general than others. Boards will have the waist width posted but not the width at the inserts which is what matters. Just something to consider.


I have two boots I ordered that should be arriving tomorrow so hoping one of those will fit but we'll see. 

So question...since I'll eventually have male boots, could I still get a women's binding? :embarrased1: Wondering because it seems many are designed with a women's boot in mind or does it not matter?


----------



## Fire Rose

KK2242 said:


> So question...since I'll eventually have male boots, could I still get a women's binding? :embarrased1: Wondering because it seems many are designed with a women's boot in mind or does it not matter?


As long as the boot fits it shouldn't really matter. You will probably have to bring your boots into a store and make sure they fit.


----------



## KK2242

Fire Rose said:


> As long as the boot fits it shouldn't really matter. You will probably have to bring your boots into a store and make sure they fit.


Ok, that's kinda what I thought but figured it wouldn't hurt to check. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## Kenai

KK2242 said:


> Ok, that's kinda what I thought but figured it wouldn't hurt to check. Thanks!:smile:


Just remember what Wired pointed out - men's boots are based on a D width and women's are based on B width. One could reasonable assume the footprint of bindings follows a similar pattern. So Fire rose is right, definitely check before you buy even if the raw numbers suggest, for example, that a L women's binding would work.


----------



## neni

KK2242 said:


> So question...since I'll eventually have male boots, could I still get a women's binding? :embarrased1: Wondering because it seems many are designed with a women's boot in mind or does it not matter?


My boot size is between women's binding M and L sizes; I've NOW Conda and Burton Lexa and Escapade in M cos I like them rather small than big. My rather beefy looking men's Deeluxe XV boot still fits nicely into all of them.


----------



## chomps1211

Fire Rose said:


> As long as the boot fits it shouldn't really matter. You will probably have to bring your boots into a store and make sure they fit.


^this^

It gets said here, but maybe not often enough. It really is a good idea to take your boots with you when trying/buying bindings. 

...also to take your boots & binders with you when purchasing a new board or vise versa,.. Take your board when getting new binders. 

I forgot that advice & wound up with a pair of new reflex Cartels that wouldn't center up on the new board I purchased them for. All because I just assumed the new Cartels would center up same as the old ones. :blink: I wuz Wrong! 

Just something to keep in mind when one is all excited & flushed with the dopamine rush of "gear whoring!" I need to remember, I'm not necessarily thinking with my _head_ when shopping for new gear. :laugh: 

With new gear,... As it sometimes happens with men & women... Forgetting that can get you into _Real_ trouble! >  :laugh:


----------



## KK2242

chomps1211 said:


> ^this^
> 
> It gets said here, but maybe not often enough. It really is a good idea to take your boots with you when trying/buying bindings.
> 
> ...also to take your boots & binders with you when purchasing a new board or vise versa,.. Take your board when getting new binders.
> 
> I forgot that advice & wound up with a pair of new reflex Cartels that wouldn't center up on the new board I purchased them for. All because I just assumed the new Cartels would center up same as the old ones. :blink: I wuz Wrong!
> 
> Just something to keep in mind when one is all excited & flushed with the dopamine rush of "gear whoring!" I need to remember, I'm not necessarily thinking with my _head_ when shopping for new gear. :laugh:
> 
> With new gear,... As it sometimes happens with men & women... Forgetting that can get you into _Real_ trouble! >  :laugh:


Lol, fortunately, I refuse to buy anything major unless months of research have been completed and I am absolutely sure of my purchase choice. (Not joking here. Spent 8 months researching for a new car and 4 months for a new DSLR camera :grin 

I've been looking hard at the Burton Lexas but still keeping my options open. 

First thing that NEEDs accomplished is finding a pair of boots that'll fit my slightly wide feet and is in stock.


----------



## Winter_Lion

KK2242 said:


> Lol, fortunately, I refuse to buy anything major unless months of research have been completed and I am absolutely sure of my purchase choice. (Not joking here. Spent 8 months researching for a new car and 4 months for a new DSLR camera :grin
> 
> I've been looking hard at the Burton Lexas but still keeping my options open.
> 
> First thing that NEEDs accomplished is finding a pair of boots that'll fit my slightly wide feet and is in stock.


Wiredsport also has a web tool for this: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=160338

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## KK2242

Winter_Lion said:


> Wiredsport also has a web tool for this: Snowboard Binding Size Chart Calculator Tool - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums
> 
> Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


Oh! I must have missed this thread but that's a nifty web tool. I think I'll still take in my boots to try on with the bindings/board. Better safe than oopsies. :grin:


----------



## KK2242

Just thought I'd give an update on gear selection. 

After many, many trying on of snowboarding boots, the one that seems to fit my feet the best has been the Deeluxe spark xv (Only model that had my size in stock, though honestly, can't tell the difference in stiffness between these and others I've tried ?). Toes just touching the end, heels locked, and no pain. I've taken them out twice so far and no foot pain or cold feet all day. Just need to get them heat molded before this weekend. 

I was able to get a good deal on last year's model Capita Birds of a Feather board in a 146 and I went with med Burton Lexa's bindings. So far, been quite happy and have noticed an improvement in riding and a bit more confidence or maybe it's that I now have a consistent set up:snowboard4:. (I still feel like a complete noob but I'm getting there). 

Anyways, thanks, everyone for your ideas and input. :grin: Once again, big shoutout to Wiredsport for helping me into properly sized boots. :woohoo: (And yes, my boots will be heat molded before this weekend). :wink:


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Union all day


----------

